# Viewer for *.smv files



## Alli2 (May 18, 2003)

Hi

A friend received a file with a .smv extension - according to his son a video of their granddaughter. We tried all the viewers we could find, but none could play the video.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Alli


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://filext.com/

http://filext.com/alphalist.php?extstart=^S

SMV Cadence Symbolic Model Verifier File
SMV Matlab File
SMV Saved Mail Video
SMV Streaming Mobile Video File
SMV VideoLink Mail Video File (Smith Micro Software, Inc.)

Don't know what one you have so ask who made it and with what program.

See http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=SMV


----------

